# '97 gti bolt pattern???



## Badassruben (Jun 19, 2008)

dose anyone know the bolt pattern for my 97 gti vr6??? and wide of spacers i can put on it to make it flush???


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

5x100


----------



## Badassruben (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

thanks bro


----------

